# Snow in Iowa picture



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Got our first "little" taste of snow here.Making me wanting more.......lol
Making the wife want to move south.


----------



## mattia (Sep 14, 2008)

How does this make you feel.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Unless that power pole is 100ft tall or that's a road cut with a small drift..


hydro37, you got more than we did...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice picture, hopefully i see some tuesday night!:bluebounc


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

hydro_37;615764 said:


> Making the wife want to move south.


That's more snow then I want to see. I'm headed to Hawaii,maybe I'll stop by and pickup up your wife if she wants to go with me!


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

grandview;616243 said:


> That's more snow then I want to see. I'm headed to Hawaii,maybe I'll stop by and pickup up your wife if she wants to go with me!


im not as pretty as his wife but ill go xysport


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

time to hook up the plow Tim!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

grandview;616243 said:


> That's more snow then I want to see. I'm headed to Hawaii,maybe I'll stop by and pickup up your wife if she wants to go with me!


She's a travel agent. She would go with you GV but she has seen your avatar and thinks your a perv anyway.......lol


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

RedneckPlowGuy;616492 said:


> time to hook up the plow Tim!!


My truck and blade are all ready. Got the other blades serviced and am working on the trucks this week. Going to get a pallet of salt and a pallet of sand soon too.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds fun...if ya want a rider this year for plowing ill ride along again


----------



## fyerfytr (Aug 24, 2008)

The rumor is this year is suppose to be better than last


----------

